# On Location: Glacier White 2012 Audi A4 + Other Color News from Audi



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We recently visited Audi of America headquarters, coaxed into a visit by news that there was a German spec Audi A4 that had been built as a 2012 package mockup. And while the spec (Premium Plus, S-line bodywork and those 5-spoke wheels) may still be subject to change the most significant difference we saw on the car was its Glacier White Paint that was described to me as somewhere between Ibis White and Suzuka Grey.

As it turns out, Glacier White will become standard fare on nearly the entire lineup and replace Ibis White. Technically a metallic, this white seems to have less flake than we typically see on metallic Audi colors and appears to be maybe even more of a pearlescent... even though it's not. 

In bright light like the conditions of our photo above, it's pretty hard to tell the difference between Glacier White and non-metallic Ibis White. Frankly, we though the description fell a bit short of its Suzuka Grey reference until we pulled the car behind Audi of America headquarters and into the shade where we parked it next to an Ibis White Audi A4.










Under these conditions, the Suzuka Grey reference began to take hold. What we found when we did a similar experiment with our Suzuka Grey 4 Season S4 test car was that the Audi Exclusive grey and its slight tint of lavender blue made Ibis White look almost yellow in comparison. Though not as dark as Suzuka Grey, Glacier White had the same effect... particularly on our iPhone camera with which the second photograph was taken.

*Other Color News for 2012*
We learned a few more bits of news when it comes to color and most of this will apply to the S4 and other S-cars. Sprint Blue and Imola Yellow are about to be retired. If you're a big fan of either of these colors and were planning on buying a car, you might want to make that purchase before the 2011 model year is over. Of course, Audi Exclusive could always make one special for you after 2011 but that'll have an additional charge.

Check out more photos of this Glacier White Audi A4 after the jump.

* Glacier White Audi A4 Photo Gallery *


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

beautiful color- subtle and rich even on my desktop mac. I can see how Glacier White can highlight the character lines throughout the car...
Smart of the Audi paint guys to tone in a bit of grey. Haven't seen it in person- I should take a spin out to my dealer and see it in person.


----------

